# Mats



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

My dog is almost 16 months old. I brush him daily, and he gets a trip to the groomer ever six weeks or so. He is very furry for his age, and I like to brush his feathers a lot so they look neat.

I keep hearing about mats, but I haven't experienced them yet with my boy. Is that something that comes later? Are we just getting a puppy pass, or have I just been lucky?


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

Not that you have been lucky...you are just very diligent in keeping you pup very well groomed on a daily basis =)

Mats will rarely appear if you keep his hygiene intact =)


----------

